# G3 with OS 8.6 Browsers?



## Chasinspace (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all. So here's the situation. There is a small Not for profit art gallery in the rural Ontario town where I live. They are sort of going through a renaisance right now and part of that involves the official launch of their website in 1 week. With the launch of the website they plan to have a viewing station permanently set up in the gallery. As they have no money they petitioned the community for donations and received a G3 333mhz Power PC with a 9 gig HD, and 512 mb of ram running OS 8.6. 
The curator had no idea how to set it up and so she asked for my help. 
I've got it set up and online (DSL internet running through a linksys wrt54g router). The problem now (as I warned her about before I started) is that the browsers that came installed on the machine are having difficulty with the modern interweb  .
So my question is this: does anyone know of a browser that will run on OS 8.6
that may be able to handle modern wesites better that Netscape 4.7 or IE 5.1(for mac)?
barring that where can I get a free generic copy of OSX?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 3, 2008)

iCab http://www.icab.de/dl.php
Opera 6.0.3 http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macos/10019


----------



## Chasinspace (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks G.
Icab downloaded with no prob but I got a "550 failed to change directory" error when I tried to download Opera. Do I need to register to download it ???


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 3, 2008)

Hm.. might be worth asking from the Opera guys. Before they used to have some odd licensing issues with it. But having both iCab and Opera would be better than being limited to IE and Netscape.


----------



## Chasinspace (Feb 3, 2008)

> Hm.. might be worth asking from the Opera guys


So where can I find these mysterious "Opera guys"?


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 3, 2008)

Them


----------



## Chasinspace (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks A bunch! Icab works like charm! their website is showing up perfectly and the curator thinks I'm a god! I hope this doesn't mean she's going to continue to expect miracles from me?  Oh no! what have I done  .
Seriously though thanks for the help. Exactly what I needed.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 4, 2008)

Glad you like it 
I'll need to get some retro Mac home so I can run something pre-10.4 again...
Maybe an old PowerBook so I can go to 7.6.1 ...


----------



## Riverstone (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, Icab is the best browser for the Classic Mac definitely. If you want a great free application for making web pages in the Classic environment, download a copy of Symantec's VisualPage. Though I now have a Mac Mini with Leopard I like the 9.2 OS and still keep a second Mac to run my favourite apps like Pagemaker and Freehand.


----------



## powermac (Feb 15, 2008)

I personally like the, now older Netscape browsers for older Mac OS: If you like here are the links: 
http://browser.netscape.com/downloads/archive/


----------

